# GTR Register Club



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

As every Skyline day wears on, so does the need for an official UK Skyline Owners Club. I am currently looking at starting up the club whilst using this forum as its basis.

It seems that the thing most people are crying out for is a members only forum and access / organisation to club and non-club specific events. 

The primary offering of this function will be an area within this site that only members of the Club can post in. The benefits of this are numerous, but briefly:

Closed area of discussion, promoting and encouraging mature, technical and experienced posts from actual owners of Skylines, trade and industry figures or from users recommended by other members.
The organisation and promotion of Club specific events where invitation is extended strictly to Club members and close friends/allies only
Trade specific adverts offering deals to members of the Club

On top of this comes the organisation of events, meets and trackdays. As it stands, I've managed to secure alliances with a number of different organisations, predominantly SIDC (Subaru Impreza Drivers Club) and RS4.org (UK Audi RS4 owners club). The list of allies will grow as I continue to approach other brands. Together with trackdays, there's a lot of movement within the Club scene on events such as Trax, TOTB and Billing. All these events need some form of planning and Club presence. 

Depending on interest within the club, then we will accomodate as much as we can towards the organisation of these events and the active pursuit of maintaining the high profile of the Skyline.

I am also able to offer [email protected] email addresses, again, depending on price and uptake.

Bear in mind the following:

The GTR Register Club will not be a GTR specific Club. Membership will consist of all Skyline variants.
Proof of ownership will be required to be a registered owner of the Club
A reduced rate will be offered to honourary members, or those that don't have Skylines but would like to enrol in some Club activity. Remember that they will have access to the forum, but will not be able to take part in many Skyline events, such as Trax etc.

To turn these *provisional* ideas into reality, I need a check on how many people are willing to commit to this. Prices are still unconfirmed as they will largely depend on how many members we plan on collating. The more people that enrol, then the greater the chance of being able to use our numbers to help us book major events.

Finally, please make your votes count. I have switched on the facility to read the votes on this thread and know who's posted. Although it's non-commiting, I do want to see this vote as a clear indication of your intentions. 

Look forward to your thoughts and votes.

CemK


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Cem,

I have voted - hope you dont mind. Wasnt really sure where abouts I stood with not being an owner, but would be interested in supporting the club.

Remove my vote if it doesnt fit in.

Cheers
Lee


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Lee,

Not at all.
Non Skyline owners are more than welcome to join the club as honourary members. 

You have been extremely active within the community of late and the Club will only benefit with your presence.

As long as you know that certain events will be Skyline only, such as Trax.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Such as TRAX*

do you mean re the 'Parking Area/s' Cem.

glen


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

Cem, 
tried to vote, kept getting this;

vBulletin Message 
The action you have attempted could not be performed as your session appears to be invalid. Click the below link to attempt this action again with a new session. 
Try this action again!

Excellent idea, and much needed, definately would join.
Tobes


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Cem,

Would definitely be a member even though I'm only in the UK 1 month per year.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Cem,

I think it would be a good idea and hope that you get enough people interested/involved to progress it further.
This site has already seen many improvements, and has become part of many peoples daily activities.
Keep up the good work 

Matt.


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

hi all,what about things such as insurance schemes if owners had an insurance scheme within the club then i'm sure you'ed have alot of interest as most insurers would discount due to high numbers coming from the same source.just an idea,but i must say i'd join the club even without it.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Ive voted Yes... 
although it is subject to the membership fee not beeing too OTT! I have a GTS, because i dont have the bottomless pockets you GTR boys all have!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Cem,

great idea, sooner the better.

Tobes,

I have the same problem you describe when trying to vote using AOL, but by signing in using MS OUTLOOK it works fine.

regards

Dave


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I am already a member of a 'closed' owners club (LSOC), my experience is that it is a good thing, but can get a little 'stale' perhaps 'open days' for the non-members would solve this.

I post here because this is an open forum. 

I won't vote as I see this as a Skyline/GTiR/Pulsar issue.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi all


ive voted yes as would be up for that


lee


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

*A definate yes from me!*

Cool. :smokin:


----------



## Eyore (Jul 31, 2002)

Ill become a member,

But same as Daz ive got a GTiR, but i do have a micra too (dont hold it against me !)... and hopefuly 1 day i will own a skyline... as for the insurance thing Chris Knott do a lot of club insurance if thats of any help (pm me for more info !)... I just hope that because the way the forum (club) is at the mo (wich is good), i hope it dosent go like some other clubs ive been involved with.


----------



## tim saleh (Mar 19, 2002)

*i'm in!*


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

i do not own a Skyline, and it will probably be at least 10 years before i will be able to won one (im only 17). i would still like to join the club, but only if the fee is reasonable, as a student's money does not stretch very far.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hey. What about family membership for Booty-licious and me?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Cem,

Its what I have been waiting for.

Jon,

Do you want 1/2 price membership for the kids?


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

*Cem*

Somehow I knew this would happen after the flames with some unworthy newcomer.

I came through this board thanks to my true interest in sports cars and the skyline,and it was also before getting in touch with DCD,and knowing he owns a BNR34(and that he's Italian...)

I totally agree with Mycroft when he says that things can get a little "stale" in a members-only board,but honestly,I reckon that my actual occupation(student),and knowledge,can bring little contribution to the board.

I always paid attention during this months of presence not to waste bandwidth with useless 3Ds(also when it comes to jokes ),and really appreciated all technical info I could get.

In conclusion,I see little point of me joining the club,but at the same time,I think it would be a shame if i miss anything from Gio's power figures to Somberg's results at Nur 24 h event or his achievements in weight-shedding....
I exchanged words with some of you lately and enjoyed it...

I didn't vote yet and I'm waiting for fee info....

ciao

Romo


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

*GT-R Register*

Having read all the above, (and will continue to read this thread for a while yet) a few thoughts occur to me; 
One of the aims of such a club is to raise the awareness of The Skyline, in its various guises but that is not to say non owners should be alienated, to that end i do feel that a solely members only forum wouldn't be a good idea, some users to this forum don't have a Skyline but their advise and input should not be underestimated, and that idea is already getting negative feeling, i've not long been here, but there are certain threads i'll look at because i see particular names, and i assure you they're not all Skyline owners. 
That said i do appreciate the need for some exclusivity for the owners, so could some specific forums only be accessable by members/owners, similar to the "Meeting And Events" on here, when you're not logged in, it doesn't appear, that way, all should be happy. Yes ?  
Honarary members (Non Skyline owners) should be accepted if put forward and seconded by an existing member, and obviously the final word should lie with the powers that be (Cem, DCD, Guy, JasonO and PeterE)
I cannot see the point of I_Romo and some others who live abroad joining a club which they can in no way benefit, but that in no way detracts from their input, or enthusiasm, so maybe there should be a "Free" membership to overseas subscribers, fair enuf ??  
Maybe only Skyline owners can be "Full" members, all others can be "Honarary", "Invited" or "Overseas" members, (with membership costs to be discussed) i think that covers all eventualities, anyone else think of a group i have missed ??
Oh, and finally for now (i've gotta go out) maybe just "Club Skyline" or "Skyline Register" would be more encouraging to a wider range of owners, i personally would think twice about joining a GT-R Register if i owned a GT-S etc.

Have copied the 'Charter' from http://www.gtr.co.uk below and was wondering if the car sticker is still in the offing ?? 

Club Aims:
To establish a recognised UK GTR Owners Club
To promote the GTR (and other performance Skylines)
Non-profit making Club run for the benefit of members
Run GTR Website and Forum (with free access)
Organise events
Dyno Days
Track Days
Club Displays
Club Meetings
Foreign Trips

Membership Costs: 
TBA

Membership Privileges
Only members may book paid Club Events
Unique Membership number, with members card
Individual members page with car photo & details, (accessible only by members)
Discounts with external suppliers (tyres etc)
GTR Owners Club Vehicle Sticker 
Members only area on discussion forum

Overall though i do feel it's about time a recognised body should be established, if nothing else, there'll never be a Top Gear "article" as cr*p as last Sunday.
That's all.
Tobes.


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

*Couple of points*

I was with the gt4 list when they went through the process of becoming an official club.

Theres a few things that need to be done to achieve this. Cant remember exactly what the criteria is, but for example.

Must be non profit making - therefore if your asking people for money, accounts will need to be made available to people who wish to view them etc. This will require a treasurer/secratery position.

If membership is on a yearly basis, then someone needs to be responsible for getting money the next year, and if not removing the privilages. If one of these happens to be groups insureance scheme, then insureance is void if not a paid up member etc etc.

Unfortunalty I dont remember much, but there were quite a few things which need to be done/met. Just wanted to make sure all the basis had been covered.

Cheers
Lee


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

Cem,

You have mine and Carolines full support in the club, as we have always said that it is drastically needed, just to give all us Skyliners a focal point in the UK. I mean even Minis have a owners club !!!!!

You know this really as we spoke at Gaydon, but I think I should give our support publically.

We Look forward to it.

Si and Caroline


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> *[*]A reduced rate will be offered to honourary members, or those that don't have Skylines but would like to enrol in some Club activity. Remember that they will have access to the forum, but will not be able to take part in many Skyline events, such as Trax etc.
> [/list]
> 
> *


I just voted. I would love to become a member just to be able to access the member only forum. A reduced rate for us that don't live in the U.K. will be great, since we can't physically participate in any event.

Jeff


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

*Add my support.*

Cem,

The idea has my support.

Gary.


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

Good idea Cem, I'm up for it.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

*Yes.*

Hi,

I've voted yes.
At the moment I don't own a skyline, but intend to in the next 2 years.
If I pay to become a registered member, would I still get membership card etc...?

Thank you,
Regards,
-Elliot


----------



## Sean-it (Oct 28, 2002)

*Seems a good idea*

I have voted and it would seem a good idea


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

I am a member of the RS Owners Club at the moment, but i am looking at selling my RS and getting an R33 GT-R. So a UK Skyline club would be great.

:smokin:


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

*Great Idea - Lets do it!*

Blow Dog,

The idea of a paid up 'Skyline owner' membership has many benefits that are not immediately obvious. 

I was an active member of the MR2 Drivers club before i bought my Skyline's and sold my MR2 Turbo. Before that going back almost a decade ago now I was even a member of the XROC (XR Drivers Club, yep I used to own an XR3i !! oh dear...). Closed membership gave a lot of benefits. It cost just £30 per year to be a member of the MR2 Drivers club.

The club sent out a monthly magazine (as well as having a very active website) with lots of different events being organised and technical articles and places to get the cars serviced. Not only that but the membership fee paid for itself because many insurance companies will give lower quoted premiums for owners of cars who belong to a club (Its statistically seen to reduce rates of claims to become a member) and insurance could be cheaper by upto 40%!! The ony criteria being that the insurance was only valid if you where a fully paid up member. In addition to this the club managed to negotiate best prices on Servicing and parts with many dealerships and part sellers. E.g. Abbey Toyota in Redhill/Surrey use to give me a whopping 30% off servicing or upto 40% off parts. All the money was put back into the club via advertising, promotions and deals. Also many events such as xmas meets and the like happened with club... I even got one of my technical articles (MR2 Turbo Buyers Guide) voted best technical article for 2 years running... 


Trev


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Go for it Cem,you`ve had my YES vote since the Nurbergring trip this year.

Henry.


----------



## Joe91 (Sep 3, 2002)

*not long now...*

Hope to be getting GTR33 soon(ish), need to sell house first!!! 

Stick me down for guest member until then please..:smokin: 

Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

Something I think we definately need. Kind of like a semi-offical voice for all of us.

I would like to see club rules allowing some kind of mechanism whereby any unfortunate idiots can be dispelled from the club. We must dissociate ourselves with the idiot drivers out there who have no sense of responsibility.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

*Cem, Call it 'The Skyline Register' !*

Guys,

Okay, so the new GT-R concept ain't going to be a "Skyline" anymore but lets face it there ain't _that_ many GT-R's in the uk. I certainly don't see many when I drive around in mine!

In my family garage I've now got two R34 Skylines. My R34 Skyline GT-R V-Spec and a R34 Skyline GT-T which I've now in fact given to my dad. I'd like both of us to be able to join the club regardless of the badge. 

Simply calling it the GT-R Register would alienate all the thousands of other Skyline owning enthusiasts in the UK. And lets face it if you own a Skyline in the uk you've got to be an enthusiast. What with insurance and running costs the way they arey (regardless of if your a R32, R33 or R34 owner).

If we are going to call it the GT-R club we may as well really alienate everyone and call it the R34 GT-R Uk-Spec owners club... oh shit, now where down to a potential 79 members excluding myself.. in fact, come to think of it even Cem's is jap!  Sounds ridiculous does it ... its because it is! Lets get the maximum ownership numbers possible. I'm sure many GT-S, GT-T owners aspire to own a GT-R anyway and will one day no doubt upgrade to the GT-R (in fact just like i decided to do...)



Trev


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

*gts voter*

Cem, 

I'm in favour, as long as its not a cash scam for the rich to have cheep track days...

Dean


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*About time BUT no closed discussion arena ...*

Cem.
While I agree with the formation of the club I would disagree with having a closed area of discussion.
I have read through the technical forums and do not see any immature posts, abuse of posters or other forms of muppetry.
However, if the closed arena was used for members to discuss experiences with suppliers and tuners without getting the register closed down, fair enough.
I know far too many people who have spent thousands on cars which have subsequently gone bang and had no recourse legal or otherwise to rectify this.

Though I do not often post I do a lot of lurking as I want to get my Skyline before I become too active with the keyboard.

You know you have my support but family membership is a must as Alex wants to go in Shin's car.


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

I sort of agree.

A private forum is useful for a small number of things, such as organising the christmas meet (there have been some worries about security in that thread). But if every member starts posting in members-only all the time, it'll kill the other forums, and we then won't attract new members, which is important for us to survive.

Sometimes, I wonder if we already have too many forums. People often post a thread in general when it rightly belongs elsewhere, because they're worried that noone will answer it in it's proper destination. And this does happen; i only look at general and non skyline chat and for sale frequently... The others only get a look when work is really really dull.


----------



## Gripper S (Nov 14, 2002)

Great idea! Let's get it on!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I have voted.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Yes, Yes and Yes. In that order.*

Still a relative noob to the forums but I've voted a full on YES ... As long as the cost isnt Crazy... I'm up to support it in any way possible.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Skylining (Jun 28, 2001)

*At last*

Cem,

A UK (European  ) Skyline owners club is long overdue, first thing is this existing open forum going continue as is at least for the foreseeable future?

A club charter needs to be established that would be beneficial to existing, past, and future owners.

The Ferrari owners club is a good model of how an owners club membership can be beneficial to all, the basic way they run it is by having an owners club for current and past owners and a contributing (Prancing Horse) club for fans and potential new owners (the later and overseas members paying a smaller fee  ).

Next to give this club any credibility with event organizers and insurance companies there needs to be a limited liability company formed.

A club committee should be elected (even regional committees).

Finally, I know there are a lot of Skyline owners that don’t have Internet access so a newsletter needs to be published to keep all members informed, involved, etc.

My $.02 worth.

Paul.


----------



## Andy T (Aug 31, 2002)

*Great!*

Sign me up. I'll help in any way I can too. 

Andy T.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Cem,

How many owners did you anticipate would join the club? 

Isn't this vote evidence enough about how needed this club really is! I very much agree about the idea it needs to be a Ltd. status company (non profit generating) so that we can get insurance co's interested so we can get significant insurance discounts. The fee's would also pay for a monthy or bi-monthly newsletter too which works really well in car-clubs...

Let me know if I can help out any, i'm certainly willing to write a few buyer and technical guides... etc.


Cheers,


Trev


----------



## Durath (Nov 15, 2002)

Hi all

Some input from a new member. I've read these forums for a few months & have kept meaning to sign up but have never had any greatly useful info to add as I don't own a skyline at the moment & probably won't for a few years yet. So this has finally given me the excuse to join!

First of all I agree with the idea of the club (whatever name it goes by Skyline or GTR) as my brother is a member of the MR2 DC and the insurance help is a major plus as well as the events & orgamised meets.

However if there is to be a closed forum for members could it at least be set to read only for non members to be able to read any technical info thats on it without being able to post into it ?

A yes vote from me, & hopefully I'll be able to join it one day too!


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

I feel if you have the choice of posting in the member forum or public forum, the member forum will always be used so the public one will just close due to lack of postings..

Dean


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Why not have one forum, and when you make a thread you have the option to make it A) viewable by all B) viewable by members only and A-1) anyone can reply and A-2) only members can reply. So if you think a positive contribution could me made by non-skyline owners, make it A-1), if you think it would be of interest to non-skyline owners but you do not think they ccould possibly bring anything useful to the thread make it A-2) etc...

Other than that, good idea on the club.

Rob (Boring you all)


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

I voted yes, just curious though how "non UK located" members will be considered.... I hope the club extends to European members too - I hold GTR.co.uk in a special place, as it is thanks to the classifieds on this website that I found my car


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Count me in sounds like a great idea.

Tony


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*At what price ...*

There is a lot of talk here about exactly what everyone wants from the club.
Cheaper insurance deals, newsletters, trackdays, non-profit making etc ...

Lets not forget how many Skylines there are in the UK. I know there are many imports here but my maths isn't very good.
100 official R34 and 100 official R33. Of these vehicles how many are on this register.
I would guestimate the average price a person would be happy to pay for Club membership would be circa 30GBP.

So if we get 200 people all coughing up £30 each we have £6000.
Of this you have to get your welcome pack [well you're going to want one aren't you], a newsletter [at least one a month] whats wrong with members producing something which can be viewed on-line.
Reduced price Trackdays ... I think these are quite expensive.

Alternatively, we could have a club with a Hardcore Skyline ownership, affiliate members who meet up, arrange drives outside of the country ... Nurburgring, Spa and invites to other European countries which have members.

The club is a great idea but I don't think its big enough, and possibly may never become big enough to offer the same as some of the larger organisations eg SIDC and Ferrari. I'm sure these clubs also have occasional admin problems.

These are only me echoing certain thoughts running through my head.
Be gentle with the replies ...


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*well put..*

the number of members will play a big part in what the club can offer. 

I mean lets take the cheaper insurance option? With say 100/120 members in the new club we are only going to get that kind of offer if the club can guarantee say 25% of its members renew thru the offereing insurer! Is that going to happen?

Cheaper Track days? Well I know for a fact that only 15/20 cars on here that do track days and may be less than 10 that do more than 1 or 2 track day per year! (I am not referring to that quarter mile drag stuff.) So what kind of discount would we get there? None unless we joined with another car club to make up the numbers and reduce the cost.

I think we aren't addressing the fact that we are actually a SMALL club.


..Ian


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

hi all,you don't have to have vast members to get insurance discounts, the hardest thing is getting a company to offer discounts to clubs in the first place as there is more money in single cars,but if you had five cars say and insured them all with the same company they then know the guaranteed sum of money involved then they can work out the discount not only for the cars as a group but on each actual car this is how the discount system should work.all you need to do is get it off the ground then get the number of people who are interested.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Rob,

I like your forum suggestions. Sounds like a good idea to me

John


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Discounts for non-UK*

Maybe we should provide a discounted scheme for non-UK members. Two reasons;
1) They wont be able to take advantage of some/many of the events and discounts we arrange
2) We want to encourage people from a broad spectrum (country-base).

Just a thought....................

John


----------



## ac427 (Nov 9, 2002)

*Sign me up!!!!!!*

Sign me up!!!!!!


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Discounts for non-UK*



Fuggles said:


> *Maybe we should provide a discounted scheme for non-UK members. Two reasons;
> 1) They wont be able to take advantage of some/many of the events and discounts we arrange
> 2) We want to encourage people from a broad spectrum (country-base).
> 
> ...


That would work too... GTR.CO.UK is currently considered the "Europe & Surrounding Areas" representative for Skylines... And I would highly encourage that it stays that way, 'coz the more segregated we become, the harder it becomes to have a lot of good info in one place.


----------



## Project 400 (Sep 20, 2002)

*Just a thought re discounts..*

I wold definitley join once I get my car sorted, I think it would be a great idea.

I also think that the discount issue could be circumvented. If the club was established then perhaps it would be possible to collaborate with other car clubs on the insurance and track day schemes. Essentially once an official body has been formed then the representatives are in a position to negotiate with some form of certainty. As it stands Cem may own the forum etc but cannot speak for those who use these boards. But by establishing a club representaions can be made subject to the approval/voting process to be selected. 

Y.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

*Also potential non-UK-member*



GTuned said:


> *I voted yes, just curious though how "non UK located" members will be considered.... I hope the club extends to European members too - I hold GTR.co.uk in a special place, as it is thanks to the classifieds on this website that I found my car  *


I'm also interested in joyning the club once I buy me a Skyline. Hopefully it'll be during next year. Obviuosly I won't be able to attend all trackdays and meetings but I'd still be interested in joyning the club and come over to England at least once a year and meet you guys. So I say: Go ahead!

/Perra


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Cem,

Well that's 120 yes, 37 maybe and only 5 no.... I think that is a landslide for the YES lobby, so what now ??, the new year is approaching fast, I need to budget 

RonS


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Club*

We are awaiting Cems return from Tokyo...........

Guy


----------



## ncno2 (Dec 27, 2002)

I was part of the Mitsubishi FTO owners club before taking delivery of my now Skyline. The club had about 1500 members and a really classy newsletter that was sent out every 3 months or so. A great website and loads of info, trackdays, meetings etc etc, also representatives for each part of the country so owners could have their own local mets round the country.

I still know alot of people who put this together and have contacts on people who put products together and sold them through the club

for instance

www.ftooc.org - owners club website
www.type-f.co.uk - page of an owner who makes things for FTO's and seels to members
www.mitsubishi-fto.org - owners site with loads of info and How to's etc

Im sure as with this there are people who can do all these things throughout the Skyline network, for instance im a web designer and would be more then happy to put together a site like
www.skylineoc.org.uk (oc for ownersclub) Would of thought that might be better then GTR.org.uk as there are alot of owners with GTS's out there

My point is I can get hold of companies who may be willing to make small parts for the cars etc (www.type-f.co.uk) for an example of similar things for the FTO and information on how is the best way to set it up, Im still a Skyline Newbie and havent owned the car for long so am by no means an expert on it, but more then willing to provide any help I can from my experince as an FTO club member

Mat


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

What's in a name?

Everyone knows GTR.co.uk. And the vast majority of people don't even own Skylines.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

What's to achieve by division in our ranks ?

We all drive Skylines, and it is recognised that the cars cost a bloody fortune to keep on the road regardless of the flavour or strength.

GTS owners know only to well that the public associate Skyline with GTR and to this end it makes sense to carry 'GTR Register' and 'WWW.GTR.CO.UK' as our identification.


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Division of ranks/region is definitely a no-no...

Whether it is GTR vs GTS or UK vs the rest of the Europe/World.

I completely agree with JasonO about this..

Also, think about it this way; the archives alone are infinitely useful, let alone the day-to-day posts.

This is the prime reason I have not launched SkylinePower.com .... we need to concentrate all our knowledge in one central location. I will launch it when I can figure out how to combine forces with several other Skyline-oriented websites.

Even on a worldwide picture, english-speaking, internet-ready Skyline owners are but a handful.. compared to other car owners.


----------



## gts33 (Jul 11, 2002)

*good*

Hi, 
even I am an oversea student, I am really happy to join the club and it will be great if I can give any help.


----------



## charlieskywizmwarr (May 24, 2002)

Go on then, I VOTE YES. ( just want the sticker for my brief case) .

As Mr SuttoN1 tells us' there's only15 or 20 people who do the trackdays. ( sound pretty low figure to me)

To my mind these events seem to keep themselves a bit quiet until the event has taken place, and THEN I hear how just how good they were. To publish such info. in the ' club mag' would seee the attendee's numbers grow to something between 16 and 21!!

Also as a small aside, (ref. Mr Fuggles) how many of the 1300 'members' on this board do own GTR's GTS GT etc respectively? Has there been a census?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Its amazing !!*

Reading this....

From less than a couple of months ago, to the turmoil that is engufling the forum at the moment.

Cem,

Maybe it would be worth reading a few older posts to remind you of better times, and the passion that you feel in a positive light, rather than focusing on the negatives that have been dragging things down over the last few weeks.

Personally, I think the forum is the club, thats where the focus is, and its where almost all the clubs membership would come from anyway.

Dont give up hope just yet mate, im sure things will get better, especially now we all know the extent of the hassle and pressure you're under, thats what a club spirit is meant to be about anyway, helping each other.

James.


----------

